

Ask: Anyone else annoyed with digital software downloads? - andrewhillman

As someone who formats their laptop 1-2 times per year I am completely frustrated with digital software downloads. I want the actual disk so I can reload the software without worrying that I will not be able to reinstall the purchased software without a hassle. Have you seen the price of photoshop? ouch! With digital software downloads, do activation keys have a life span? Three times? Anyone else want to bring back the physical disk?
======
iKnowKungFoo
Nope, sorry. When I download software install packages, I tend to back them up
myself. First it was to CDs, then DVDs and now on my Drobo and Dropbox.

The activation keys generally do not expire as long as the activation servers
exists. Older software that never activated online works so long as you have
the correct key.

I've been in a no-clutter kick for the last few years. In fact, I just moved &
emptied out my storage unit into my new garage. I'll be spending the next few
months selling off a wall of boxes of books, CDs and movies. The less physical
media around the better.

